# Epona's training log



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever use the bumpin the line with your stick method (CA thing) to train any horse. I might use it for getting the attention of a hrose that KNOWS what a backup signal from the leadline means, and is perhaps being a bit threatening toward me. to me, this sort of banging on the leadline is aggressive and rough and without any possibilit of finesse. it's for SHOUTING. you do not want to shout to a baby.

use the chest pressure, assisted with backward pressure on the leadline.

but, to me, it's more important that horse learns to come forward, sideways off a feel on the halter. backing up comes after forward is good.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Yeah I would agree with that, she didn't seem to understand it at all and just looked confused and concerned. Pressure worked much better.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the more I am around horses, and watch really good trainers work (when I have that rare opportunity), the more I am convinced that above ALL ELSE, clarity is what makes or breaks a relationship. 

even if you are extrememly firm in what you do with a horse, if you are very clear in what you want, the hrose will get it and will feel ok about it. however, the hrose has to be able to understand you. and they aren't born knowing the cues. so, you want to instill the cues with gentle clarity.

the firm clarity is for when the horse is simply not paying attention to something he knows, but jsut does not want to do.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Very solid advice  thank you very much.

I completely agree clarity and consistency are always key in any sort of training. Horse or human for that matter


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

So she came within 5 feet of me then stood to be caught today so I think we've made some huge progress there, we will see if she's consistent with it tomorrow.

Still having issues with the change in direction, I can see her trying she's just not understanding what I'm asking (she's yielding hindquarters) My trainer friend is coming out tomorrow to give me a hand with it so I'll get her to help me figure out what I'm doing wrong/not communicating clearly


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

So far:
Have her comfortable with the girth/a bareback pad being on her back

Have her lunging on the lunge line now counterclockwise (but not clockwise consistently, her hoof was sore from the farrier so I'm thinking that was a factor)

She will follow me without a lead rope anywhere I go

Got her through her first hoof trim with the farrier (I only picked her up just over a week ago from a rescue and her hooves were overgrown) this was pretty stressful for her but we got her through it.

She'll let me touch her anywhere now without getting nervous (including her ears which was a big freakout button for her when I first picked her up)

She'll back up to a very light pressure on her chest now, will yield hindquarters very well and we are working on yielding forequarters, she gets a bit confused on that one (yields hindquarters or backs up half the time) so we're working on getting that more consistent.

She had a bit of a hoof incident before I got the farrier in (got a crack and it broke up a bit) the farrier fixed it but had to get trimmed a bit short so she's a bit sore on it. I've been letting her rest the last couple days until it improves. Still spending time with her and working on some desensitizing work in the meantime as well as yielding her forequarters.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Got her picking up her front feet and letting me hold/pick them no problem, having a bit of issues with the hinds but we are getting there.

Desensitized her accidentally to cats (someone dumped a small cat off in her field, I've since found a new home for it).

Desensitized her deliberately to dogs, brought a friends dog near the pen and had her hanging out near the fence, she just wanted to walk right up to it to check it out but I made her do a few laps back and forth until she was largely ignoring it then brought her over to the dog. The dog barked a bit and she jumped a bit but didn't try to run and we walked right up to the dog to sniff it and check it out (dog was terrified so I took Epona a few feet away until both were calm).

Been working on a change in direction and lunging, she has a bit of a spaz whenever she has to go clockwise (bucks/crowhops a bit) so I'll be working her mostly in that direction for hte next while.

She will yield hindquarters, forequarters and back up to pressure on her chest or pulling her nose in towards her chest.

Was desensitizing her to my hand around mer mouth/lips (slowly preparing her to accept a bit and deworming etc), she was very good about it, only had a minute or two worth of trying to unsuccesfully jerk her head away before she settled into it, I can slip my thumb and finger into her cheek area/lips without any issue now, I'll keep progressing it over the next while.

She's been doing very well for a lil yearling


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

Got her picking up all four feet, she's still sticky on the rear ones but getting there.

She's lunging much better on the lunge line now, still has a tendency of stopping and facing me instead of moving forward but thats diminishing thankfully.

Worked with a lovely warmblood former race horse my partner is looking at purchasing, super responsive and deffinitely a lot hotter blooded than my lil Appy. Was just trying her out for my partner so just had her lunging and doing a bit of groundwork. Seemed to know most of the cues I used so we got along well. Not sure if my partner will get her or not as she's a bit newer of a rider so is nervous about getting something that reactive.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened


----------

